# cute trick I learned to protect my gelding's sheath from flies



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Never had a similar problem, but very smart idea! The picture is just way too cute, like a pony jock strap of sorts 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Cute photo, and I learned something to boot!


----------

